# Chorus/NTL remote control volume not working



## chippengael (12 May 2008)

We just got Chorus/NTL digital TV in when we moved house. They took the old digital receiver away and replaced it with a bigger fancier looking box. The volume control on the new remote has no effect. The old system had working volume control on the remote. 

Anyone experience this problem? Any fixes?


----------



## Crunchie (12 May 2008)

With their DVR it was necessary to programme the remote control to suit my model TV, there's a list of codes for various models in the manual. The manuals are online at http://www.upc.ie/service/?cid=124&aid=94 

Maybe you'll find the info you need there


----------



## Luckycharm (13 May 2008)

If you are anywhere near East Wall business park I would simply go into their building - I have gone in a couple of times and got my remote replaced on the spot once you show them a bill and give them old remote.


----------



## chippengael (14 May 2008)

Thanks. 

The remote is brand new. The problem is that it does not control the volume output of the digital TV box. I don't really want to control the TV volume per se, as the sound is hooked into my stereo, and the TV speakers are off. 

So can you control the sound output of the DIGITAL TV BOX using its own remote control?!


----------



## mik_da_man (14 May 2008)

Nope 
I had the same issue and got a universal remote to control everything
Have about 8 remotes lying idle now


----------



## chippengael (16 May 2008)

Success!

I called NTL and they told me that the new (Atlanta Scientific) digital receiver comes with the volume control on the remote DISABLED!

They walked me through a long-winded procedure (press this, press that, wait 'til it blinks 4 times...!) and hey presto, it now works. 

The girl from NTL told me they get lots of calls on this. I said they should put the procedure up on the web and save them a lot of time. 

Anyway, it works. 

Hurrah!


----------



## mik_da_man (16 May 2008)

Cheers for letting us know
Might give them a bell to try it....


----------

